# Fatal Exception OD error



## savana (Jun 1, 1999)

Hello,
I have been intermittently receiving the following error msg when shutting down Win98 (not SE)..."Fatal exception OD at 0028:C00028C6 in VXD VMM(01)+000018C6.." When I am told to press any key, it just goes in a loop and I have to turn off the power button to shut down. I don't get this message all the time, only about half the time. Does anyone know where this problem might be coming from? TY in advance.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Here's a good MS article on Random Fatal Exception Errors: 
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q138/7/88.asp

It should help, Good luck. Dan-O 

Fatal Exception OD


----------



## Koan (Jan 27, 2000)

I agree on the artical, but it's not really random if it's always the same error. Fatal OD's are General Protection Faults, meaning that one apps code is stepping on anothers- In your Case VMM (Virtual Memory Mgr) which is VERY important is stepping on the code from some other app.. Usually Windows will tell you what the other app is, but in this case it doesn't look like it did. I would suggest running a defrag and a scandisk, also, have you installed or changed anything before these errors started? If so then try unistalling the s/w. Check to see what your performance is running at in System Properties and try too free up some disk space if needed. Good luck!


----------



## savana (Jun 1, 1999)

Hi again...thank you both for your input









Since yesterday's post I had another fatal, this one saying "Fatal Exception OE .... 0028:BFF7D8E3". I took your advice and defragged...also ran Norton Sys Doctor (scary!!) and am going to monitor closely when and under what circumstances these fatals are occurring. I have DL a few small shareware programs in the past 3 weeks, so poss. the problem is there.


----------



## cartwheel (Nov 4, 1999)

Hello, 

I'm having reoccurring OD errors upon shutdown and restart. Been trying to find more information about this but so far to no avail. Have recently reinstalled windows95, so it's hard to say if there is something wrong with the OS, or perhaps it could be the cpu fan that is rattling and making sick sounding grinding noises. Another idea I thought of was during some upgrading between the Asus/Award/Intel sites I may have dnld'd something that has to do with USB , which would help to explain as to why there is an exclamation beside the Intel PCI to USB Universal Host Controller. I've tried removing it only to have it detect it and try to look for a uhcd.sys precabcopy1? (ithink) which I can't seem to find on the cd. 

Am I just miserably confused? , or possibly am I on to something? Might this all be related? 

Any advice, help, links would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

To you all,

thanks for the info. Yes I get those messages too. and today I've got this.......

an exception OE has occurred at 0028:C001539A in VxD---, this was called from 0028:C00B4E1 in
VxD---, it may be possible to continue normally. 

** press any key to attempt to continue 
** press Ctrl + Alt + Del to restart your computer, you will lose...... 

is this a memory mgmt conflict too. or trying to load a client drive and cannot be found?? any suggestions??


----------



## savana (Jun 1, 1999)

Hi fellow sufferers:-(
Here is a piece I found which has quite a bit of info on Fatal exceptions and the like:
http://www.codemicro.com/windows.htm

I have shut my machine down 3 times since I defragged this morning and ran Norton Disk Doctor and no fatals YET! Am keeping a close watch on my activity prior to potential fatals in the future. I think my probs might be software related.


----------

